# My best friend



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

My son has taken a passion for fly fishing. We only have 1 pole and I am not very talented at this type of fishing. Anyone in the FWB are that could give us /him pointers on... Well just about everything:blink:


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I grew up in michigan and have done my fair share of fly fishing.. It just takes a while to learn how to cast. The best thing I would suggest is to go to a park somewhere where there is allot of open space and you can practice making casts. You want to learn how to do a basic roll cast and small flip cast. Once you master thoes two basic casts you can fish just about anywhere.


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Sushi Maker there is an excellent fly fishing club in Destin, I am sure they will be happy to help you out, they are a great bunch of guys. Talk with Don Broglin. As a matter of fact they have a meeting Thursday night, as they do the first Thursday of each month, at the Destin comunity center. Don will be there and will be more than willing to help. My name is Greg Saunders and I may be doing a fly tying demonstration there this Saturday, tell Don I sent you, they have some excellent casting instructors in that club. The only number I have may be an old one 837 9591, Debbie Mast. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I will move forward in the AM.Greg you said you may be doing a fly tying there Sat. Is that this Sat.? 
Respect,
Paul


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Sushimaker, Sorry I didn't see your post earlier but they had a lot of guys who were going to be out of town so I am rescheduling my demo for the second week in November, at least tentatively. I talked with Don Chattin from the club and mentioned your interest and he said by all means come check them out.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

Where are you, I might have a rod & reel you can have, not much to teach though, been doing it wrong for 40+ years...

P_


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

We are located in the Destin Fort walton beach area 850-974-0867


----------

